# DS #4904: Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow (USA)



## tempBOT (May 20, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6207^^


----------



## lonfar (May 20, 2010)

Nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 havent play the old one but able you create new character 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 will have fun with this one


----------



## Goli (May 20, 2010)

I'll repost my answer on the other topic:
Awesome, now I'll know what I'll play on the night.
Can't wait to wi-fi with fellow tempers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*hunts*


----------



## Raven Darkheart (May 20, 2010)

got it already, will test after i shower


----------



## Goli (May 20, 2010)

Found it!
That was surprisingly easy, will report ASAP, M3 Real by the way.


----------



## Fudge (May 20, 2010)

I think I may try this out, in the mood for a nice Action RPG.


----------



## Goli (May 20, 2010)

fudgenuts64 said:
			
		

> I think I may try this out, in the mood for a nice Action RPG.


I thought you just wanted your Jam in the Band?


----------



## Ritsuki (May 20, 2010)

Nice ! I'll play all night long as soon as I find the game


----------



## Fudge (May 20, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> fudgenuts64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did, but that won't work on my AK2. After doing some research I found that this was a ARPG (Which I enjoy more than traditional RPGs) and I need something to play while I wait for SMG2 and JWTB.


----------



## Goli (May 20, 2010)

Doesn't get past title screen on latest Sakura... I think it's the same as the japanese release so i'll try with the patch thingy.


----------



## VenomTSH (May 20, 2010)

So, how's the AP? After Prince and Jam With The Band, I'm not sure about this one...


----------



## Goli (May 20, 2010)

VenomTSH said:
			
		

> So, how's the AP? After Prince and Jam With The Band, I'm not sure about this one...
> QUOTE(Goli @ May 20 2010, 06:17 PM) Doesn't get past title screen on latest Sakura... I think it's the same as the japanese release so i'll try with the patch thingy.


----------



## Freudian Lemur (May 20, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> Doesn't get past title screen on latest Sakura... I think it's the same as the japanese release so i'll try with the patch thingy.


Did you notice how cheap the title screen looked? Pity, 'cause that's all of the game I can see.


----------



## signz (May 20, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> Doesn't get past title screen on latest Sakura...


Same on AK2 with AKAIO 1.6 (latest Beta)..


----------



## Goli (May 20, 2010)

Freudian Lemur said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It isn't cheap, it's classic Blue Dragon, every BD title screen is like that.


----------



## Ritsuki (May 20, 2010)

Please tell me that it works on CycloDS


----------



## Goli (May 20, 2010)

BTW, it works on the latest DeSmuME.
At least it gets past the title screen.


----------



## VenomTSH (May 20, 2010)

SignZ said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ugh, so that's the third crack I'm waiting for in the past 2 days... they're really tossing AP into everything lately.


----------



## xshinox (May 20, 2010)

this should be fun especially the multiplayer. hope it isnt as bas as echoes of time's online


----------



## serving (May 20, 2010)

it should work has anyone try hex editing it yet


----------



## kilik_tag (May 20, 2010)

SignZ said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same on Edge 1.10


----------



## void03 (May 20, 2010)

Same problem for r4 1.18, and also with ysmenu on r4
Does not get past title screen


----------



## Paranoid Mouse C (May 20, 2010)

*R4 Wood 1.07*
Well, the title screen is really nice... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




My *Desmume 0.9.5* *nix build seems to get past the title screen upon further inspection.


----------



## JoyConG (May 20, 2010)

Is this the same as the last one? RTS?

If so, pass


----------



## saldite (May 20, 2010)

*iTouch DS V3.8B* can't get past the title screen. :/
I can choose options (i.e. New Game, Wifi settings, etc.), but beyond that, it doesn't do anything...


----------



## Mr.Positive (May 20, 2010)

Nintendude92 said:
			
		

> Is this the same as the last one? RTS?
> 
> If so, pass



Its an ARPG with character creation.


----------



## magicksun (May 20, 2010)

well we were waiting for the release , and now we  wait for the anti ap =)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 20, 2010)

Lovely game, better than most ARPGs on the DS and the online is a big plus, too.


----------



## Goli (May 20, 2010)

I'm playing on DeSmuME to check if I make a save with this version and transfer it to the card will make it work, hope it does!


----------



## Ryupower (May 20, 2010)

CycloDS vB.2 
get to title screen
No options works on title screen


----------



## Jax (May 20, 2010)

*CycloDS B.2*

Doesn't get past the title screen as well.


----------



## EyeZ (May 20, 2010)

Working on supercardDSTWO


----------



## Hero_Of_Fate (May 20, 2010)

Surprising since there wasn't anything about AP on the Japanese version. I wouldn't have expected D3 to put any effort into it. Well, unless this is actually a bad dump and not AP related (though I doubt that since Bahamut doesn't have a record of bad dumps).


----------



## magicksun (May 20, 2010)

Hero_Of_Fate said:
			
		

> Surprising since there wasn't anything about AP on the Japanese version. I wouldn't have expected D3 to put any effort into it. Well, unless this is actually a bad dump and not AP related (though I doubt that since Bahamut doesn't have a record of bad dumps).



but think in this: when they do the game in jap , not much people download the game , but when they release in usa all the world download it


----------



## Ritsuki (May 20, 2010)

Meh. I wish I had a SCDSTwo at the moment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll definitively buy one


----------



## Wolfpack (May 20, 2010)

Using Cyclo DS 1.58, don't get anywhere when touching "new game." But of course, that is to be expected.


----------



## GameWinner (May 20, 2010)

just downloaded it now, ill be back tomorrow to see if anyone has gotten anywhere


----------



## EyeZ (May 20, 2010)

No save issues with the SupercardDSTWO either, i was able to continue from my last save point


----------



## Ritsuki (May 20, 2010)

Wolfpack said:
			
		

> Using Cyclo DS 1.58, don't get anywhere when touching "new game." But of course, that is to be expected.



Did you try with Stealth mode ? (Hold start while selecting the game)


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 20, 2010)

Jackthelad said:
			
		

> No save issues with the SupercardDSTWO either, i was able to continue from my last save point




damn. 

perhaps your anti-anti-piracy has saved you after all.

(in response to my comment yesterday about Jam With the Band lol)


----------



## Goli (May 20, 2010)

It does detect my savefile if I copy it since it auto-selects "Continue", but it still doesn't work, also the older patch doesn't either.
Oh well, I'll just keep emulating it.


----------



## serving (May 20, 2010)

the jap version di have ap


----------



## Seicomart (May 21, 2010)

Hopefully this is better than the first one on DS, which quite frankly made a 1970s dog turd look appealing by comparsion


----------



## The Catboy (May 21, 2010)

The cat boy's tests
YSmenu: Doesn't even load for me
EOS: Loads and gets past the first screen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Saves and loads
Seems to just work on Supercards


----------



## Mr.Positive (May 21, 2010)

Jackthelad said:
			
		

> No save issues with the SupercardDSTWO either, i was able to continue from my last save point



I have to get myself a SCDSTWO.

It'll be useful for when Pokemon Black & White inevitably come with AP.


----------



## magicksun (May 21, 2010)

so you guys have luck with yours super card ds two!


----------



## EyeZ (May 21, 2010)

magicksun said:
			
		

> so you guys have luck with yours super card ds two!



Luck?

New Exclusive Feature:  Hardware Defence. DS Anti-Piracy. No Patch Needed.

That's what they are advertising, a good start with this game.


----------



## magicksun (May 21, 2010)

Jackthelad said:
			
		

> magicksun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sooo nintendo need to put hardware defence in her games! jaja


----------



## dgwillia (May 21, 2010)

Damn nintendo........DAMN THEM!

*Goes back to waiting patiently for this to get patched*


----------



## BoxShot (May 21, 2010)

........... Wasn't even hard to find.


----------



## magicksun (May 21, 2010)

but i dont understand , who does the ap  nintendo or who do the game?


----------



## dgwillia (May 21, 2010)

Im pretty sure its a combo between both


----------



## Scott-105 (May 21, 2010)

I know how to get this game to work. 



Spoiler



buy it he he  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






lol just had to do that. Anyway, I actually really want this game to work!


----------



## elixirdream (May 21, 2010)

hahahahahha SCDS2 AP ?
i don't think its implemented
otherwise, why prince of persian didn't work on it


----------



## Duero (May 21, 2010)

As always I live in this shit of a country and I bet it will be the same as both Shingami Tenchi games it will never come to sweden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and save function does not work on the super card ds one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I has to import it like the Shingami tenchi >< Fucking hate Sweden peace of shit country can go FU it self


----------



## KirbyPink (May 21, 2010)

Duero said:
			
		

> As always I live in this shit of a country and I bet it will be the same as both Shingami Tenchi games it will never come to sweden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, i can tell you where i live and go beyond the shit.
Yea, living in sweden as it's up and down.
I got 2 DS R4 and a Acekard, a hacked Ps2, Softmodded Wii,PsP and soon a Chipped Xbox360.
Why? Because of the simple reason of the law of saying  REGION LOCKED!
Who the f tought this was a good idea?! Sales would go up...no wait, ima get flamed.
Please don't continue...anyhow on topic.

Anyone got a good gameplay/screenshots?


----------



## Duero (May 21, 2010)

if it is not REGION LOCKED! Or  it will never come to sweden or if it comes it comes 1-2 years after it is released in US.

But anyway stay on topic the game is fun so far and i recommend it to any rpg players^^


----------



## basher11 (May 21, 2010)

the game looks pretty cool. now I REALLY want to play it.

damn AP.


----------



## .Darky (May 21, 2010)

Well, FINALLY! I can't wait to play this game, hope it gets cracked soon.


----------



## Tekkin88 (May 21, 2010)

Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!
Patiently awaiting patch for R4... (kinda)


----------



## .Darky (May 21, 2010)

To SCDS2 users: How's the voice acting?


----------



## ShinRyouma (May 21, 2010)

After waiting for the rom to be released, now we have to wait a little bit more for a patch


----------



## GeekyGuy (May 21, 2010)

ShinRyouma said:
			
		

> After waiting for the rom to be released, now we have to wait a little bit more for a patch



Well, not to sound like a broken record, but...that's why they sell these games.


----------



## Bowser-jr (May 21, 2010)

I just tried the game on CycloDS 1.58, both with and without stealth mode, and it didn't work. I got to the titles screen and I couldn't get past it.


----------



## Goli (May 21, 2010)

.Darky said:
			
		

> To SCDS2 users: How's the voice acting?
> Average, you could just use an emulator, you know?
> 
> QUOTE(Duero @ May 20 2010, 07:56 PM) As always I live in this shit of a country and I bet it will be the same as both Shingami Tenchi games it will never come to sweden
> ...


Shin Megami Tensei.
You don't deserve Blue Dragon or SMT because of not knowing how to spell their names


----------



## Souldragon (May 21, 2010)

Got pass the title screen using SuperCard DSONE(SDHC).. 
Well post some more see if save works correctly


----------



## basher11 (May 21, 2010)

Souldragon said:
			
		

> Got pass the title screen using SuperCard DSONE(SDHC)..
> Well post some more see if save works correctly



it already works.


----------



## Duero (May 21, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> Duero said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I know I know but it is bloody 03:00am and im tired like hell I could not even spell my name rigth but can not speel thanks to my back is killing me.


----------



## The Catboy (May 21, 2010)

Souldragon said:
			
		

> Got pass the title screen using SuperCard DSONE(SDHC)..
> Well post some more see if save works correctly


I already conformed that
http://gbatemp.net/t228057-ds-4904-blue-dr...t&p=2847091


----------



## Mana94 (May 21, 2010)

Jackthelad said:
			
		

> No save issues with the SupercardDSTWO either, i was able to continue from my last save point


*Cough*He's trying to brag.

OF COURSE it works on Supercard DS2, that's how it's supposed to be built. Supercard DSTWO
Supposedly has some "Super Mega Ultra Anti Piracy Bypasser" So they won't really ever need to make
patches for games, or firmware updates..


----------



## KevInChester (May 21, 2010)

Yes but that has already proven to be false Mana94, at least not as perfect as claimed.


----------



## BoxShot (May 21, 2010)

Maybe they never implemented it yet? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways EOS gets pass it anyway. So far somewhat fun.


----------



## phoenixclaws (May 21, 2010)

They never said it would work 100% of the time but that it will work for most known anti-piracy methods. If the company does something different then they have to update the firmware patching system.


----------



## pioquinto111 (May 21, 2010)

at last its dumped!! waited long for this hahah!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



too bad there's AP.


----------



## DJPlace (May 21, 2010)

god damn not our lucky day as praites son of a mitch well as i said and JWTB i'm gonig bet my money on monday or tuesday.


----------



## Peelbash (May 21, 2010)

I hated Blue Dragon Plus with a passion, but this is probably really different. Hope someone fixes the AP soon.


----------



## pioquinto111 (May 21, 2010)

is anyone trying to work with a patch? good luck to those who are!


----------



## lcleong (May 21, 2010)

Blue_Dragon_Awakened_Shadow_CRACKED_NDS-VENOM


----------



## magicksun (May 21, 2010)

well boys we have to wait to the patch or play chocolatier hahaha


----------



## Goli (May 21, 2010)

lcleong said:
			
		

> Blue_Dragon_Awakened_Shadow_CRACKED_NDS-VENOM


YAY!


----------



## .Darky (May 21, 2010)

lcleong said:
			
		

> Blue_Dragon_Awakened_Shadow_CRACKED_NDS-VENOM


>VENOM

...Yeah, can someone confirm if that works.


----------



## Goli (May 21, 2010)

.Darky said:
			
		

> lcleong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think it's out, it's pre-scened.


----------



## .Darky (May 21, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> I don't think it's out, it's pre-scened.


Just noticed that. Guess we'll have to wait patiently while drinking a cup of coffee. :/


----------



## pioquinto111 (May 21, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> .Darky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup.. it's not out yet...i hope it get's released a few hours from now..

BLUE_DRAGON_AWAKENED_SHADOW_CRACKED_NDS-VENOM FREE PRE RELEASE DOWNLOAD
that was stated in one site...


----------



## DJPlace (May 21, 2010)

the source where i went to is fake.


----------



## .Darky (May 21, 2010)

Peelbash said:
			
		

> I hated Blue Dragon Plus with a passion, but this is probably really different. Hope someone fixes the AP soon.


Blue Dragon Plus= SRPG
This game= ARPG

They're like totally different, bro.


----------



## Goli (May 21, 2010)

.Darky said:
			
		

> Peelbash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually BD+ was more of a RTS.
Funny how every BD installment is a different genre.


----------



## piglywigly (May 21, 2010)

Blue_Dragon_Awakened_Shadow_CRACKED_NDS-VENOM is real...Get better sources ;x its on my usual places


----------



## Escape (May 21, 2010)

Hmm... I wonder if it works on the SC2...  after all, it was designed to pass any AP...


----------



## Jemlee (May 21, 2010)

SCDS2 has been very impressive thus far.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




better stock up on it form my customers


----------



## Goli (May 21, 2010)

Escape said:
			
		

> Hmm... I wonder if it works on the SC2...  after all, it was designed to pass any AP...


It has been stated several times that it does indeed work on it.


----------



## Jemlee (May 21, 2010)

Escape said:
			
		

> Hmm... I wonder if it works on the SC2...  after all, it was designed to pass any AP...



from replies from tempers, it appears that all 3 recent releases with AP has been Pwned by scds2. It's very impressive.


----------



## serving (May 21, 2010)

hmm seems like a good flashcart to get then


----------



## Goli (May 21, 2010)

So has anyone actually found the cracked rom?
From what i've seen it isn't actually avaliable, maybe I should just go to sleep.


----------



## Tekkin88 (May 21, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> So has anyone actually found the cracked rom?
> From what i've seen it isn't actually avaliable, maybe I should just go to sleep.



Don't sleep! We can't lose hope! Not yet!
Unless you need to go to sleep.


----------



## piglywigly (May 21, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> So has anyone actually found the cracked rom?
> From what i've seen it isn't actually avaliable, maybe I should just go to sleep.



It's there...it works fine. I got it from my usual source


----------



## Goli (May 21, 2010)

Tekkin88 said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not really sleepy and today's a holiday in my country so...
Well, in the mean time I'll read SMG2 reviews 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Noib (May 21, 2010)

Jemlee said:
			
		

> Escape said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uhh, I think you have it backwards. Pretty sure this is the only one that does work, and that probably has to do with the fact that it works on the scds1 too.


----------



## pioquinto111 (May 21, 2010)

the NFO is empty!


----------



## Raika (May 21, 2010)

Noib said:
			
		

> Jemlee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait what? It works on the DSONE without a patch?


----------



## cornaljoe (May 21, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> Noib said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, it works on the DSTWO without a patch.  DS2 has built in emulation of a legit cart.


----------



## BoxShot (May 21, 2010)

cornaljoe said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrong. It works on the DSOne without a patch as well. I am playing it right now.


----------



## Raika (May 21, 2010)

Cool, looks like the Supercard team is a little ahead than other teams in terms of AP now.


----------



## xshinoda (May 21, 2010)

darn i only have a R4


----------



## Noib (May 21, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> Cool, looks like the Supercard team is a little ahead than other teams in terms of AP now.



Only on this game.


----------



## Raika (May 21, 2010)

Noib said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why I said "a little".





This game looks good. I thought it sucked due to a trailer but it turned out that I watched the trailer for Plus, the trailer for this game looks really good.


----------



## elixirdream (May 21, 2010)

hahahahaa...
unless scds1 also got the 100% hardware emulation thingy
otherwise, i don't see the reason that the game works on scds2 got to do with the hardware emulation.

if the hardware emulation is as good as advertised
then the following games should work
-jam with the band
-prince of persia


----------



## BoxShot (May 21, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> Cool, looks like the Supercard team is a little ahead than other teams in terms of AP now.


Betting you Norm will fix it by today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They might be ahead of AP right now but they need to fix EOS. NOW!


----------



## elixirdream (May 21, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wait for another 1-2 to fix EOS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



hahahaha... normmatt never fails


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 21, 2010)

Confirming that the cracked rom does work! Has a splash screen at the beginning, but hey, Venom deserves a little credit don't they?

Also, no offense, but the title/menu screen is really ugly.

EDIT: Yay, character customization!

EDIT 2: Hmm, I meant cracked, not patched.


----------



## elixirdream (May 21, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Confirming that the patched rom does work! Has a splash screen at the beginning, but hey, Venom deserves a little credit don't they?
> 
> Als, no offense, but the title/menu screen is really ugly.



wrong.. thread?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 21, 2010)

No, I'm pretty sure I'm in the right thread...

I meant to say cracked rom, and not patched..


----------



## BoxShot (May 21, 2010)

Don't know why you consider it ugly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its just white and words.


----------



## luke_c (May 21, 2010)

Blue_Dragon_Awakened_Shadow_CRACKED_NDS-VENOM

That is all.


----------



## dgwillia (May 21, 2010)

Woot, glad to hear it works! Now to find it! 

*This is the downside of being a 1 site man


----------



## elixirdream (May 21, 2010)

ops.. my bad tiny....
the venom cracked just slip through ........

*dig a hole and hide*


----------



## luke_c (May 21, 2010)

Seems this release got Nuked too.


----------



## elixirdream (May 21, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Seems this release got Nuked too.



geee... where did you get the info ?


----------



## dgwillia (May 21, 2010)

Sorry for being the noob to ask, but what does nuked mean exactly O_O? Its still AP'd/Glitched? Or something else


----------



## luke_c (May 21, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DS-Scene. don't know if it's trustworthy though as only one person has said it and searches yield no results.

A Nuke basically means the ROM has something wrong with it, usually bad dumps or missing headers.


----------



## Coconut (May 21, 2010)

piglywigly said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah? Is it standing on the web already? (If so, could you send me a PM?)


----------



## dgwillia (May 21, 2010)

Coconut said:
			
		

> piglywigly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Asking for rom links is illegal/bannable


----------



## vaan661 (May 21, 2010)

i havent found the cracked version yet.... oh well i wasted an entire day on this lol


----------



## Ritsuki (May 21, 2010)

I've only slept 4hrs. for this game. I won't give up until I find it !


----------



## Noib (May 21, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I get the feeling it's VENOM being a bit overzealous and nuking a clean dump with their pre-cracked one because the clean dump doesn't work on everything. The DS (whole handheld?) scene is a mess, and they really need to have a council meeting to standardize things so this doesn't happen...


----------



## Ritsuki (May 21, 2010)

Noib said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you read Venom's .nfo ? Even if I'm happy that they've already cracked the rom, I can't help me thinking that they're acting like immature kids...


----------



## Noib (May 21, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> Noib said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well competition is the whole point. It just seems that everyone is competing for different things, and VENOM has more influential affiliates.


----------



## Ritsuki (May 21, 2010)

Competition is one thing. Acting like morons is another.


----------



## Hero_Of_Fate (May 21, 2010)

So this VENOM crack is actually real? I was thinking it was a fake.


----------



## vaan661 (May 21, 2010)

ok im getting sleepy ill check in the morning.. goodnite everyone woo cant wait for peace walker for the psp oh and this game for um here


----------



## donelwero (May 21, 2010)

I cant find that cracked version anywhere. My usual sites dont have it.


----------



## Ritsuki (May 21, 2010)

Same for me. I'm searching all over the net to find it :/


----------



## klaimore (May 21, 2010)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=romulation+blue+drago...dow+venom+crack
Found the cracked Venom rom.
All credit goes to Icleong


----------



## Hero_Of_Fate (May 21, 2010)

Shit, man. You can't post ROM links.


----------



## 8b!T (May 21, 2010)

klaimore said:
			
		

> Censored
> Found the cracked Venom rom.
> All credit goes to Icleong



edit your post asap or you will get banned soon

ah and btw thx for the link anyway, saved me quite some time ;D


----------



## klaimore (May 21, 2010)

Happy man?


----------



## 8b!T (May 21, 2010)

not exactly, as i can still access the rom via your link by just scrolling down ...


----------



## klaimore (May 21, 2010)

klaimore said:
			
		

> Happy man?



Oh well. Its in the Romu AP thread in page 3.


----------



## serving (May 21, 2010)

i wish it didnt have that loader >.


----------



## Hero_Of_Fate (May 21, 2010)

The Cracked version gets past the title screen on AKAIO, but won't save.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 21, 2010)

so guys what exactly is the AP problem here?


----------



## magicksun (May 21, 2010)

but i can't see the venom cracked , for me is a fake


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 21, 2010)

Venom release exists

works perfectly on wood


----------



## dgwillia (May 21, 2010)

Is the one on page 3 confirmed working? Or is it a fake/bad rom, dont wanna end up bricking my DS or something


----------



## Vyngard (May 21, 2010)

venom exists and works.... no save issues or whatsoever on m3i zero with newest sakura


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 21, 2010)

hmm looking at the rom differences there is over 20mb of difference and Venom claims that the BAHAMUT release was not dumped fully


----------



## BoxShot (May 21, 2010)

Pong20302000 said:
			
		

> hmm looking at the rom differences there is over 20mb of difference and Venom claims that the BAHAMUT release was not dumped fully


What are you looking at? I see only a 7mb or so difference.


----------



## magicksun (May 21, 2010)

boys works great in ysmenu save works to!


----------



## Hero_Of_Fate (May 21, 2010)

I can confirm that VENOM's Patched release works perfectly fine for Cyclo DS Firmware B2.


----------



## elixirdream (May 21, 2010)

cheat database is updated with blue dragon codes for bahamut version
cheats.gbatemp.net/Temp

thanks boxshot for the save

whinning (don't read if you don't like it)


Spoiler



the delay is due to i am waiting for a worthy release, which is blue dragon....
less update? well, since no one appreciate my work so i decided to go slow on update 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







for the supporters


Spoiler



i find it LOLed... there are really tons of noob in the cheat forum
the database is basically updated daily on the shoutbox



for those who only know how to request (contain vulgarities)


Spoiler



GO FUCK YOURSELF AND PROVIDE A PROPER SAVE THEN ONLY YOU FUCKING REQUEST


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 21, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Pong20302000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im looking at the internal data once the rom is opened

there is alot more than just a little start screen added

looks more like data was missed in BAHAMUT release to me

but if no one is having problems with it i dunno what it is


----------



## Blaze163 (May 21, 2010)

Anyone tested this on Cyclo 1.58 Final yet? Or Jam With The Band, for that matter. Updating my card today, would rather not waste an hour downloading games that won't work. Could spend that hour training on Monster Racers instead. Or, since I have the day off, I could sit and eat sausage rolls while watching Mallrats until my g/f gets off work.

Also, I found the patched game on one of my usual sites but what is with it being so slow for non premium members? Not to mention the damn thing froze on me about 2 minutes into the download.


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 21, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Anyone tested this on Cyclo 1.58 Final yet? Or Jam With The Band, for that matter. Updating my card today, would rather not waste an hour downloading games that won't work. Could spend that hour training on Monster Racers instead. Or, since I have the day off, I could sit and eat sausage rolls while watching Mallrats until my g/f gets off work.
> 
> Also, I found the patched game on one of my usual sites but what is with it being so slow for non premium members? Not to mention the damn thing froze on me about 2 minutes into the download.


please dont just copy paste into every topic
its very annoying
ignore me im going crazy with tabs and saw it twice


----------



## klaimore (May 21, 2010)

Works perfectly with YSmenu on clones.


----------



## serving (May 21, 2010)

anyone know how to remove venmon loader


----------



## Ritsuki (May 21, 2010)

Why is everyone complaining about intros :/ ?


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 21, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> Why is everyone complaining about intros :/ ?


one person is not everyone

haha and for that one person yeah you can remove them

you basically go to the shops ask for a copy give them some money and then back it up yourself and patch the AP

its really that simple


----------



## Blaze163 (May 21, 2010)

Intros don't bother me so much as the game taking a ****ing hour to download and the knowledge that when it finally finishes, it probably won't work anyway. Downloading the patched version but in all probability it still won't work on my Cyclo. From what I hear JWTB isn't fixed yet either. I'd normally just give up and get back to Monster Racers, but Santos keeps beating me, even though I have a 15 level advantage over him. His cheap imitation Lapras is faster in water than my swimming Cuboom.


----------



## serving (May 21, 2010)

lol why buy game when you can rent it for free lol.


----------



## OuTee (May 21, 2010)

whats the filename of xeno relese?


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 21, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Intros don't bother me so much as the game taking a ****ing hour to download and the knowledge that when it finally finishes, it probably won't work anyway. Downloading the patched version but in all probability it still won't work on my Cyclo. From what I hear JWTB isn't fixed yet either. I'd normally just give up and get back to Monster Racers, but Santos keeps beating me, even though I have a 15 level advantage over him. His cheap imitation Lapras is faster in water than my swimming Cuboom.


where are you getting it from
it took under a minute from the source of it
good ol 20mb connection


----------



## Blaze163 (May 21, 2010)

OuTee said:
			
		

> whats the filename of xeno relese?



What xeno release? I thought there was a Venom and Bahamut release, the Bahamut one was Nuked, the Venom one is the pre-patched version. Or at least that's how I understoos the situation.

EDIT: and I'm getting the pre-patched version from a site where non-premium members (IEoor people) like myself have a 50kb/s download speed limit. Hence why this is taking forfuckingever. With any joy it'll work at some point before I have to shut the laptop down to do chores or something to shut my old man up for five minutes.


----------



## GameDragon (May 21, 2010)

The patched Venom release does save on AKAIO, but you must run the game holding the X button. About an hour in so far without trouble.


----------



## yuka001 (May 21, 2010)

Anyone knows if the Venom version works on EZ Flash V? Because the Bahamut one doesn't (stuck on title screen...)

I'm not at home so I can't try by myself, and I'm getting really anxious (want to play badly!)...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you!


----------



## NekuSakura (May 21, 2010)

OH wow i found the venom patch and i was going to hint were to find it (cant leave rom links >_>) but when i just checked the post the link was removed >_> srry i didnt make it in time for the people still looking but Venom crack is real and im playing now it works with WOOD r4 v1.17


----------



## luke_c (May 21, 2010)

OuTee said:
			
		

> whats the filename of xeno relese?


There is no Xenophobia release.


----------



## Blaze163 (May 21, 2010)

Venom crack confirmed working fully on Cyclo Firmware 1.58 final (I generally steer clear of betas), saving included. Looks fairly decent so far. Option of button or stylus input is welcome. Also kinda like the Venom intro screen. Looks retro. Like it belongs on a Super Nintendo.

Now just to sit and wait patiently for the JWTB fix and my day will be a moderate success.


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 21, 2010)

i guess there will be many good game fixes on 1.08... a famous game on the DS which i saw a trailer of a very long time ago and very interesting, if i am not mistaken its like FFCC with more movement and flexibility
fantastic if it gets fixed


----------



## shineek (May 21, 2010)

dang the bahamut release dosent work on akaio , it looks i need to wait for the cracked venom release , rom news ds says thats it already out but no other sites can confirm it .


----------



## OuTee (May 21, 2010)

Yeah, sry my bad i was thinking venom and writen xeno. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So whats the filename?


----------



## Cygen (May 21, 2010)

edit: damn wrong tab XD
back to this topic: anyone can confirm the venom release working on m3/G6?


----------



## taken (May 21, 2010)

Venom crack confirmed working on Edge 1.10.
I like the way they set it out so far so good. A good looking action rpg.


----------



## supervenice (May 21, 2010)

*snipped*

it works on r4 clone without ysmenu


----------



## Bowser-jr (May 21, 2010)

The cracked version is working on CycloDS 1.58 Final. It got past the title screen and I'm watching the intro. Will post more if it acts up/has bugs.


----------



## Cygen (May 21, 2010)

I can confirm (venom version) it working on M3 Real 4.8 X Firmware 

starting a new game ... ok
played till first savepoint ... ok
saving ... ok
restarted DS an loaded it without Problems ... ok


----------



## OuTee (May 21, 2010)

Venom works on wood R4


----------



## VenomTSH (May 21, 2010)

shineek said:
			
		

> dang the bahamut release dosent work on akaio , it looks i need to wait for the cracked venom release , rom news ds says thats it already out but no other sites can confirm it .



Yup, works fine on my Ak2i (played until the first savepoint, saved, loaded), just remember to hold X when starting the game.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 21, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Intros don't bother me so much as the game taking a ****ing hour to download and the knowledge that when it finally finishes, it probably won't work anyway. Downloading the patched version but in all probability it still won't work on my Cyclo. From what I hear JWTB isn't fixed yet either. I'd normally just give up and get back to Monster Racers, but Santos keeps beating me, even though I have a 15 level advantage over him. His cheap imitation Lapras is faster in water than my swimming Cuboom.


I tested and the patched version (cracked, rather) does work on the Cyclo.


----------



## Nottulys (May 21, 2010)

Sweet, I'll have to give this a try...I havent played a game on my DS since Phantasy Star 0


----------



## Blaze163 (May 21, 2010)

Nottulys said:
			
		

> Sweet, I'll have to give this a try...I havent played a game on my DS since Phantasy Star 0



Then you might wanna check out Monster Racers while you're at it.


----------



## HunterJ (May 21, 2010)

even tho i h8 venom thnx for patchin it


----------



## piglywigly (May 21, 2010)

HunterJ said:
			
		

> even tho i h8 venom thnx for patchin it



It's like hating RLD or other pc grps. It's like why? when there are only 2 groups capable of cracking games now...Why hate the hand that feeds you?


----------



## noname9889 (May 21, 2010)

The venom patch works one the acekard 2i and saves, but doesnt load


----------



## iamthemilkman (May 21, 2010)

Yeah, bitching over Venom and/or his intro in cracked roms is stupid. He does you all a favor by doing something you're not capable of doing, yet he gets crap for it?

Sure, the intro isn't necessary, but one button press skips it.


----------



## noname9889 (May 21, 2010)

noname9889 said:
			
		

> The venom patch works one the acekard 2i and saves, but doesnt load


Yeah scratch this, you have to hold x while the games loading and the rom didnt automaticly go to that mode while loading (like sega allstars)


----------



## phoenixclaws (May 21, 2010)

I never cared for intros but this brings back memories of the old GBA scene. Also I couldn't care anyways if it had one since the game is playable with the crack included.


----------



## .Darky (May 21, 2010)

Loving the game so far.


----------



## Hero_Of_Fate (May 21, 2010)

Actually, there may be issues with it on the latest BETA firmware for CycloDS. It froze after the first quest finished. I'll see if I can replicate it.

Edit: Tried it again. Had to have been the SD card, because I transferred it to a different one and it didn't happen.


----------



## Rayder (May 21, 2010)

I've been playing the patched ROM on the CycloDS (FW B.2) for over 3 hours now and I haven't had any issues thus far.

You know, I'm actually liking this RPG.  That's rare for me.


----------



## GameWinner (May 21, 2010)

Plays fine with R4i SDHC


----------



## InuYasha (May 21, 2010)

Still trying to find the patch since I have the clean version...


----------



## carllevy (May 21, 2010)

Alright.. so just to make it clear, i'm not looking for anything more than InuYasha.


----------



## darkspirit456 (May 22, 2010)

For those who don't want to download the cracked rom or looking for it just download my patch and patch it with a clean rom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Download Here
*This is not a rom is a patch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*


This is the exact same release from VENOM

-Credit go to VENOM for the fix


----------



## zop2291 (May 22, 2010)

This really looks awesome


----------



## ilovewendy (May 22, 2010)

patched version freezes in opening cut scene, ysmenu R4


----------



## ZANZAROTH (May 22, 2010)

Patched rom freezes at saving on my acekard latest AKAIO firmware it says that it can't access the save data


----------



## magicksun (May 22, 2010)

no one say nothing about the controls?


----------



## darkspirit456 (May 22, 2010)

ZANZAROTH said:
			
		

> Patched rom freezes at saving on my acekard latest AKAIO firmware it says that it can't access the save data



Hold X while loading the game


----------



## magicksun (May 22, 2010)

tell me about the controls , i only have this problem?


----------



## Hero_Of_Fate (May 22, 2010)

How are the controls bad? It's pretty straightforward. A attacks, B defends. You move with the d-pad. What's not to get?


----------



## davegazi (May 22, 2010)

Acekard 2 and 2i with official 4.21 not saving.  Says unable to access data.
EDIT:  Acekard 2 and 2i loading and saving using AKAIO 1.6.RC2


When folks say to hold X while loading.  At what point to you press X and what point do you release it?
EDIT:  Nevermind.  Found where you hold X when using AKAIO.


----------



## sa1amandra (May 22, 2010)

ilovewendy said:
			
		

> patched version freezes in opening cut scene, ysmenu R4


1.18 or 1.24(i think, the latest unoffical update)


----------



## Kuschel-Drow (May 22, 2010)

Venom version runs perfect on latest Touchpod firmware for M3DS Real. Runs, saves and even loads. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Thanks so far. ^^


----------



## XLarge (May 22, 2010)

is it any fun?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 22, 2010)

XLarge said:
			
		

> is it any fun?


I think it is! It's kinda PS0 like. Hack Slashing, if you like that. 

A little thing that I think is very cute is how you can customize how you look with the items! There are some darn cute hats.


----------



## ibis_87 (May 22, 2010)

Wow! Pretty solid work here- nice amount of detail everywhere, videos, customization, touch controls (yeah, I like them)... The RPG side seems pretty deep as well, but more time is needed to judge...


----------



## JabbaFlap (May 22, 2010)

Great game so far done a few quests solid on cyclods latest fw
Tried that scale door lv8 1star boss killed me in 2 hits (!) argh tough ;P


----------



## XLarge (May 22, 2010)

Woah looks like the game is getting some positive feedback I guess I'll check it out in the near future


----------



## JabbaFlap (May 22, 2010)

Wow! combining weapons and armours gives you great results - the jibra sword+jibra crystal='falcon sword', put all rubys on this for +45 fire attack, womens clothes + sewing thread=ninja costume, adventurers garb+chameleon=combat suit, etc
definately makes a big difference in battles (!)

excellent game really refreshing loving it


----------



## basher11 (May 23, 2010)

man this game is awesome.


----------



## Tekkin88 (May 23, 2010)

I love this game! Mostly because every outfit has its own look.


----------



## magicksun (May 23, 2010)

Hero_Of_Fate said:
			
		

> How are the controls bad? It's pretty straightforward. A attacks, B defends. You move with the d-pad. What's not to get?



you don't try it? the touch screen is crepy  jaja, with the botons is other thing but the touch screen isn't very good in my touch screen i touch for move the camara and go to atack


----------



## darkspirit456 (May 23, 2010)

XLarge said:
			
		

> is it any fun?



fun?... this game is no fun is freakin awesome!!!


----------



## GeekyGuy (May 23, 2010)

Very cool game so far, but oh my God, who translated this mess?


----------



## I am r4ymond (May 23, 2010)

Multiplayer or no multiplayer? 'Cause what I've been playing so far, I have not encountered any Multiplayer material in this game.


----------



## BoxShot (May 23, 2010)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> Multiplayer or no multiplayer? 'Cause what I've been playing so far, I have not encountered any Multiplayer material in this game.


It has multiplayer like PS0 but can be done over the internet I believe. You should go to the giant cube and talk to the guy in front.


----------



## I am r4ymond (May 23, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> I am r4ymond said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy Fuck. Multiplayer like PS0...



Spoiler



DJEAIJFF2IJ3428URF89AJCZKLCMELKNDAJDUA9JWE24MLQKJWNDJAHZCNXZMCU98EA9JRI
KMRQPKSDPKXCP,AL;ERK,30RQJ0



OK, by giant cube, do you mean the Cube Laboratory thingy? 'Cause I've only gotten to the part where I could enter the Mysterious Doors that popped out in the City.


----------



## BoxShot (May 23, 2010)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> BoxShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes the Cube Laboratory.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 23, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> I am r4ymond said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure but I read that multiplayer is only through FC (Friend Codes)? Not random search-able like PS0? Can anyone confirm or disprove this?


----------



## I am r4ymond (May 23, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> I am r4ymond said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright, thanks! Time to check out the Multiplayer. Hopefully, the Multiplayer Mode lives up to my expectations, 'cause PS0's Multiplayer Mode was insane (played 3-6 hours straight on Multiplayer and couldn't focus on HW because of it).

@tinymonkeyt: I can confirm that you HAVE to have Friend Codes in order to play Multiplayer for NWFC.


----------



## Raika (May 23, 2010)

Can't do random searches. Only FCs.


----------



## rockstar99 (May 23, 2010)

This good?
hated the older one


----------



## Raika (May 23, 2010)

This is an Action RPG. The previous one was some strategy thing similar to FF Tactics.
This one plays kida like PS0.


----------



## I am r4ymond (May 23, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> This good?
> hated the older one



Yeah, it's pretty good so far. Somewhat good graphics, good Battle System, and some others. Though...somewhat bad Multiplayer Mode (read posts above) :l


----------



## BoxShot (May 23, 2010)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Multiplayer mode is nothing bad compared to the AI. ....


----------



## florian (May 23, 2010)

its working on supercard dstwo ???


----------



## BoxShot (May 23, 2010)

florian said:
			
		

> its working on supercard dstwo ???


Clean rom yes. Same goes for the SCDS1.


----------



## drwhojan (May 23, 2010)

Ysmenu files for original R4 users , And TTDS cards

Place new files in the TTMenu folder

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=218...t=0&start=0

Works with clean roms only


----------



## florian (May 23, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> florian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




save work also ?


----------



## BoxShot (May 23, 2010)

florian said:
			
		

> BoxShot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. I've saved a few time and loaded so fully working.


----------



## sa1amandra (May 23, 2010)

drwhojan said:
			
		

> Ysmenu files for original R4 users , And TTDS cards
> 
> Place new files in the TTMenu folder
> 
> ...


can we save?


----------



## drwhojan (May 23, 2010)

sa1amandra said:
			
		

> drwhojan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Saves for me!


----------



## drwhojan (May 23, 2010)

Ysmenu for original R4 users

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jmgmmztzimg


----------



## Ritsuki (May 23, 2010)

I'm stuck on Elemental Cube, at the boss (I'm not giving his name to avoid spoilers). At which level should I try to beat him ?

And does the emblems effects apply on the entire team or only on the hero ?


----------



## anthony001 (May 24, 2010)

the game hang when my main character remembered something bout his pendant. is there a newer patch for this? i have venoms patch


----------



## ryuragnas (May 24, 2010)

Local Multiplayer doesn't seem to want to work. Tried between DSTT 1.17a12w/6.09 dats with patch/no patch and CycloDS b02 patch (cant use non patch yet). Tried hosting on both at different times, no go.


----------



## davegazi (May 25, 2010)

Got a hang as well on Acekard 2 with latest AKAIO as well.  Left castle.  Got in elevator thingee.  Started exploring a bit.  And freeze.



			
				anthony001 said:
			
		

> the game hang when my main character remembered something bout his pendant. is there a newer patch for this? i have venoms patch


----------



## I am r4ymond (May 25, 2010)

If the Multiplayer Mode had a VAST map and LOTS of places to go to, I think it'll be MOST LIKELY compared to PS0.


----------



## justinne14 (May 25, 2010)

does nintendo wfc work?
(venom/wood r4 1.07)...


----------



## darkspirit456 (May 25, 2010)

ryuragnas said:
			
		

> Local Multiplayer doesn't seem to want to work. Tried between DSTT 1.17a12w/6.09 dats with patch/no patch and CycloDS b02 patch (cant use non patch yet). Tried hosting on both at different times, no go.


                                                           there are few problem with venom patch on wifi it seem don't work at all. So you should use clean rom with TTDS (extinfo, savlib, infolib v.6.09 I think that's the latest fix me if am wrong ) it work perfectly for me on wifi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    and just wait for firmware to come out that fix for CycloDS


----------



## playhunterzx (May 25, 2010)

can't open patch....
error.... 0xc0000135 blablabla

now searching for patched rom......


----------



## darkspirit456 (May 25, 2010)

you better remove your request for rom! because in this forum you cannot request for rom, post rom or else you will get banned!


----------



## hatorihanzoii (May 25, 2010)

God damnit I was combining a whole bunch of b rank items, then i went to save and it froze, now my save data is corrupt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




is there any way to fix it? the actual save icon on screen is up to date


----------



## EXTER (May 25, 2010)

Can't save on R4i (r4ids.com) with 1.33 kernel. Using the VENOM version. Game says something like "The save data could not be accessed." and freezes.

Edit: It seems to save/load if I hold X quickly after selecting the game in the R4i menu (I hold it during the "Loading.." screen).


----------



## davegazi (May 25, 2010)

Consistent hangs at Underground Cave/West side 1 as I start to head east.

If I go quickly east, it hangs pretty quickly after the trail turns east.  If I creep slowly eastward I can delay the hang, but it hangs nonetheless.



			
				davegazi said:
			
		

> Got a hang as well on Acekard 2 with latest AKAIO as well.  Left castle.  Got in elevator thingee.  Started exploring a bit.  And freeze.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JabbaFlap (May 25, 2010)

Perfect on CycloDS B2, up to last quest I think Save the Stars, all A gear, some bosses are challenging so save beforehand (!)
Excellent game @ 128MB, amazing how much they packed into it 9/10


----------



## JabbaFlap (May 25, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> I'm stuck on Elemental Cube, at the boss (I'm not giving his name to avoid spoilers). At which level should I try to beat him ?
> 
> And does the emblems effects apply on the entire team or only on the hero ?


Elemental Cube Boss 2x Strategies



Spoiler



This is the Light Egg boss who has several tough attacks, and it has 2 forms.

1st form I beat on lv27 Dragon main char, some A+B gears.
Most useful weapon is King Boar Sword with +12% HP get back on physical attack. Keeps your hero going 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Party had Fushimara old guy with white hair and hercules shadow for lots of HP
and a healer any with Minotaur shadow.

2nd form is nasty, if you stay away it HP drains you, meteors you, in close it shines you and reflects phys damage
Also near end it soul lance attacks you which is an instant kill, so dodge roll out from THAT 1 (!!)
Before fighting it buff up on skills - yoga, MP recover, guard all and ATK up all
Weigh into it, when it reflects phys dmg back off and buff again party, heala, yoga, etc
Then go back to phys attack, block when it HP drains you, dodge roll meteor and shine, keep phys attacking it.
Took me 3 tries but I beat it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For 2nd form I was lv32 Dragon with all A gear, fully levelled, also party had A levelled up as well


Emblems only go on your main char

Excellent game !


----------



## dsttuser (May 26, 2010)

Patched Rom Works on the Akaio Firmare 1.6 RC2. But it freezes after it says "Shu became your friend" "Zola Became your friend" "You can now blah blah blah" When I pressed A after that it freezes.

EDIT: Nvm. I changed my firmware to RC3. And it stopped freezing.


----------



## BigNastyCurve (May 26, 2010)

I didn't know 1.6 RC3 was released. Link?


----------



## OuTee (May 26, 2010)

So is there any option to fix the WiFi (local and worldwide) in venom relese on R4 Wood?


----------



## Panss (May 26, 2010)

i think that i found something. (for dstt)

http://www.mediafire.com/?geyzadimjiy

replace the archives on TTMENU Directory.

Til now the game is working perfectly!

sorry if someone already posted it,
or if someone found that this is illegal,
Moderators, feel free to delete it ;x


----------



## culocagado (May 27, 2010)

i cant play local is there a fix for this>


----------



## I am r4ymond (May 27, 2010)

Hey, where do I go after I beat that Jyun and the other Purple Dude? Does the Story end there?


----------



## JabbaFlap (May 27, 2010)

Check your Quests list to see pointers, got to the end final boss almost killed it as well, then 	
Hexyz Force came out ;P


----------



## dsttuser (May 27, 2010)

dsttuser said:
			
		

> Patched Rom Works on the Akaio Firmare 1.6 RC2. But it freezes after it says "Shu became your friend" "Zola Became your friend" "You can now blah blah blah" When I pressed A after that it freezes.
> 
> EDIT: Nvm. I changed my firmware to RC3. And it stopped freezing.



I just noticed I downloaded Akaio 1.3   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll try loading it again on 1.6 RC2


----------



## Hotzdevil (May 27, 2010)

I guess after reading not many people are experiencing the freeze at the location i am. I'm on Wood v1.07 and i downloaded the cracked version of the BDAS, and i experience a freeze after i defeat the first monsters (looks like rats) (this is in the beginning of the game with shu and zola) inside the underground ruins/caves. Has anyone experienced the same? Oh ya i forgot to mention it freezes on a white screen with a message saying could not find the Game BDAS please insert the cartdridge  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. luckily my sav is not corrupted but no matter how many times i try it it freezes at the same place.. Does anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## Overman1977 (May 27, 2010)

I'm deciding what game to play next....

This game is definitely in the running.

It'd either this or Zelda: ST, which I have been putting off for a while.

Is this game worth putting off Zelda for a bit longer?


----------



## Hotzdevil (May 27, 2010)

Personally I would put off Zelda and I am infact doing that atm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.. You should give it a try its awesome IMO.


----------



## I am r4ymond (May 27, 2010)

Overman1977 said:
			
		

> I'm deciding what game to play next....
> 
> This game is definitely in the running.
> 
> ...



Yes, Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow's Story line is quite fantastic. It's got a little humor in it here and there. The main character (you) and the other characters have VERY life-like qualities, which surprises me because, usually, some characters in some games don't show expressions. 

Give it a try and you'll see what I'm talking about. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Multiplayer Mode of Blue Dragon: Awakened Shadow is also good as well, so you may want to give it a try.


----------



## davegazi (May 27, 2010)

I'm freezing right there with ya.  Not getting error messages.  Just start to head east in the underground cave and freeze.  Top screen goes black.  Bottom's frozen.
Acekard 2.1 AKAIO 1.6 RC2



			
				Hotzdevil said:
			
		

> I guess after reading not many people are experiencing the freeze at the location i am. I'm on Wood v1.07 and i downloaded the cracked version of the BDAS, and i experience a freeze after i defeat the first monsters (looks like rats) (this is in the beginning of the game with shu and zola) inside the underground ruins/caves. Has anyone experienced the same? Oh ya i forgot to mention it freezes on a white screen with a message saying could not find the Game BDAS please insert the cartdridge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ryu Sparda (May 29, 2010)

Local Multiplayer doesn't want to work on Acekard 2i with latest AKAIO RC2. Is there a fix for this???


----------



## Magus (May 30, 2010)

so this is currently unplayable for akaio users?


----------



## culocagado (May 31, 2010)

akaio users can play it but local muliplayer seems to not work


----------



## davegazi (May 31, 2010)

So how are Acekard 2.1 AKAIO users getting past the Underground Caves?  I get hung with 1.6 RC2.  Are people using an older AKAIO?


----------



## Magus (May 31, 2010)

so far i haven't had any freeze
AKAIO 1.6 RC2
in case it helps i'm also using that mode you activate by pressing X when you load the game (you know you get the red "loading" write instead of the green one)


----------



## Hotzdevil (May 31, 2010)

one thing i realised was that i had my cheats on for getting fast exp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so when i turned it off it didn't hang (it hung even after i had the clean rom working thanks to Wood R4 v1.08) so davegazi incase you got any cheats on i suggest you turn it off and try it..


----------



## davegazi (Jun 4, 2010)

Patched rom on Acekard 2.1 running new AKAIO 1.7 still freezing as underground cave heads east.  Dang.  Thought the new AKAIO might fix my hang.

Saving fine.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jun 4, 2010)

davegazi said:
			
		

> Patched rom on Acekard 2.1 running new AKAIO 1.7 still freezing as underground cave heads east.  Dang.  Thought the new AKAIO might fix my hang.
> 
> Saving fine.


use a non patched rom and it wont freeze at the cave


----------



## Ryu Sparda (Jun 4, 2010)

sorry but what about multiplayer on acekard2i?


----------



## davegazi (Jun 5, 2010)

Sweet.  Thanks LANCE.  Clean ROM.  AK2.1 with AKAIO 1.7.  Working!



			
				XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> davegazi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lemski07 (Jun 16, 2010)

blue dragon-awakened shadow which is unpatched by (bahamut) "clean rom" now works perfectly fine on the latest firmware of iEdge which is 1.11 

but does not read the save data from the patched one (venom).... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope the multi-player connectivity issues are now solved 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(lol I just realized I mistyped the .sav file name.... but now it works just make sure the .nds file and the .sav file has the same name  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## virtualboy (Jun 17, 2010)

Lemski07 said:
			
		

> blue dragon-awakened shadow which is unpatched by (bahamut) "clean rom" now works perfectly fine on the latest firmware of iEdge which is 1.11



Wow, so it only took a month for some underpaid chinese codeslave to steal venom's crack and incorporate it into their firmware? 

The saddest part is most users here consider this to be the ideal situation....


----------



## Lemski07 (Jun 22, 2010)

I think its the original Edge team bec. there are some iEdge that are fake... heres the site
www.edge-ds.cn


----------



## GreenBanana (Jul 3, 2010)

virtualboy said:
			
		

> Lemski07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be if he didn't take a fucking month to do it.  I bet he didn't force you to sit through an ugly minute-long splash screen of the word "Venom", either.  

So does this game work on the M3 Sakura yet or what?  It's three or four pages old now.


----------



## emuman99 (Jul 5, 2010)

patched rom, works fine on my Acekard:

http://www.mediafire.com/?nmg2dzyo2yo


----------



## basher11 (Jul 5, 2010)

dont post roms genius


----------

